# hey



## bluesbabypoet (Jan 12, 2004)

hey. i'm new so... hi. lol.


----------



## MistressRach (Jan 12, 2004)

hey!! welcome to Controlbooth! Its so great to see another Marylander, where exactly is smalltown?? lol, i would love to know, i am from Ellicott City. 

but yea, welcome and have fun, everyones really nice here


----------



## wemeck (Jan 12, 2004)

Welcome! I hope you enjoy the forums and discussions.


----------



## wolf825 (Jan 13, 2004)

bluesbabypoet said:


> hey. i'm new so... hi. lol.



hiya and welcome aboard!


-wolf


----------



## bluesbabypoet (Jan 16, 2004)

im in a little town outside of annapolis called harwood.


----------



## MistressRach (Jan 16, 2004)

bluesbabypoet said:


> im in a little town outside of annapolis called harwood.



cool  welcome


----------



## dvsDave (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi bluesbabypoet,

welcome Aboard!! I am your webmaster, dvsDave, and I just wanted to welcome you to ControlBooth.com!!

-dvsDave


----------

